# What does F1 mean ?



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

What does F1 mean ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

First generation, from wild caught parents


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

99.9% sure....one generation offspring from wc parents.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Good timing on replies huh?


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

One generation grom wild f2 means two generations of captive breeding then f3 and so on


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is how I recently explained it to someone from all of the reading I've done on here (correct me if there are any mistakes)...

"Technically (in the science world) F1's are produced from any two unrelated parents. 

However, in the dart frog hobby, F1 is generally used to designate that the parents were wild-caught. F2 would be the froglets of F1s, F3 would be the froglets of F2s, and so on.

If you were to simply mix unrelated bloodlines and wanted to call the offspring F1s, you should probably list them as (Breeder)x(Breeder) F1s. This helps distinguish them as being a new genetic mix of captive breds rather than from wild-caught."


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wendyshall: youre not saying that the f1s parents are supposed to technically be unrelated wild caughts right??? Hahah! Imagine trying to figure that one out...


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Wendy, that is my understanding as well. Although it can get tricky. I have two unrelated frogs who are offspring of two unrelated frogs. That's anF1 frog from two F1 frogs of different bloodlines (and thus requires remembering four different lines)....


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Also from my understanding a F0xF1 will create offspring that are technically F2 just for reference


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Man this got really convoluted really fast!!! But generally I get the idea. F1 equals the "First 1's born in captivity"....


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

cairo11 said:


> Wendyshall: youre not saying that the f1s parents are supposed to technically be unrelated wild caughts right??? Hahah! Imagine trying to figure that one out...


With as much frog "stuff" that we all have amassed, I think it's safe to assume that your DNA testing equipment is on the third shelf behind the vitamins... 


SmackoftheGods said:


> Wendy, that is my understanding as well. Although it can get tricky. I have two unrelated frogs who are offspring of two unrelated frogs. That's anF1 frog from two F1 frogs of different bloodlines (and thus requires remembering four different lines)....


So, would they then be listed as...
(Breeder/Breeder)x(Breeder/Breeder) F1's ???


devder1 said:


> Also from my understanding a F0xF1 will create offspring that are technically F2 just for reference


Too bad there's no "F1.5". 
But thanks for that one, I didn't know that.


John1451 said:


> Man this got really convoluted really fast!!! But generally I get the idea. F1 equals the "First 1's born in captivity"....


Yep...you got it. That's a good way to remember it.

What does the "F" actually stand for???


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 4, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> With as much frog "stuff" that we all have amassed, I think it's safe to assume that your DNA testing equipment is on the third shelf behind the vitamins...
> 
> So, would they then be listed as...
> (Breeder/Breeder)x(Breeder/Breeder) F1's ???
> ...


Fillial - as in Fillial Generations.........

Unrelated line x Unrelated line = F1

Therefore WC x WC = F1

In order to get true F2's, you need to get direct descendent F1 x direct descendent F1 to equal true F2........

Every time you mix anything un-related, you revert back to F1's in the strict definition of the term...........


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

EricIvins said:


> Fillial - as in Fillial Generations.........
> 
> In order to get true F2's, you need to get direct descendent F1 x direct descendent F1 to equal true F2........
> 
> Every time you mix anything un-related, you revert back to F1's in the strict definition of the term...........


Fillial...oh, yes, now I remember reading that.

So true F2's are produced from sibling F1's, true F3's are from sibling F2's, etc...correct?


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 4, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> Fillial...oh, yes, now I remember reading that.
> 
> So true F2's are produced from sibling F1's, true F3's are from sibling F2's, etc...correct?


In the strict definition yes........However, alot of people have used the term(s) to describe basic generations removed from the founding gene pool.......


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

WendySHall said:


> Here is how I recently explained it to someone from all of the reading I've done on here (correct me if there are any mistakes)...
> 
> "Technically (in the science world) F1's are produced from any two unrelated parents.
> 
> ...


Actually it doesn't have to be unrelated pairs. It can be from two related animals. It designates the number of generations from a designated reproduction. However the hobby has adopted a custom that it means the number of generations from the wild. This is a problematic designation as for some people it results in a devaluing of animals of unknown filial generation or animals animals of more than a few generations from the wild.


----------

